# Was there a ride or Race that came over the Tehachapi Mountains Yesterday? 10/2/10



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Just curious if there was some sort of race or supported ride that came up and over the Tehachapi Mtn's through the Windfarms yesterday.. My next door neighbor said he was driving south on Tehachapi Willow Springs road and said he saw about 100 cyclist or so with about 30 support vehicles... I live in the area and would have loved to have seen it or participated in it but have no idea what it was.. Anyway there that could fill me in on the event?


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Furnace Creek 508.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Thank you very much... Looks like something I would have liked to watch but would have no desire to participate at this point in my life... 508miles.. I don't think so...


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

lacofdfireman said:


> Thank you very much... Looks like something I would have liked to watch but would have no desire to participate at this point in my life... 508miles.. I don't think so...


In 48 hours no less!


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

mtrider05 said:


> In 48 hours no less!



That is just insane...


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

It is a RAAM qualifier I believe.


----------

